# HCG Levels - Decrease then Rise Again Please Help!!



## tmcrowe

Hi everyone,

I've come to share my story & to see if anyone else can relate or has ever heard of this happening. ??

On Tuesday May 29th I went to the ER with a back related injury that was pressing on my sciatic nerve. While I was there they had discovered I was pregnant via urine test. The ER Dr ordered blood work to check my hcg levels to confirm since the positive was a faint positive. It was as he suspected, my hcg levels were 176. ( VERY EARLY PREGNANCY ) He then told me I would have to follow up with my GYN in 2 days to repeat the blood work to see if it doubled. They did do a transvaginal ultrasound this day, but were able to see anything. They said not to be alarmed by this because with my LMP being May 12th, they wouldn't expect to see anything. 
I was completely taken aback, I had no suspicions that I was even pregnant. I had started my LMP on May 12th and it had lasted a full 7-9 days. I had started a new BC on May 21st to help slow down the heaviness to my periods. My periods have always been regular, just really heavy/clotty. By the time Friday May 25th came around I had severe bloating/cramping/fullness/spotting.. so after Friday, I decided to not take this pill anymore! The spotting was mostly brownish in color untill Tuesday evening ( after ER vist ) it started turning darker and I noticed small clotting and tissue?
So on Wednesday May 30th after the bleeding had increased significantly and I have excessive bleeding/clottin/tissue passage I decided to go back to the ER wherre they had informed me that my hcg levels had went down to 125 and that they believed me to be having a miscarriage. Although this pregnancy was unexpected at this time I was devastated. My bleeding had contiued heavy from Wednesday till Friday where then it had began to decrease to nothing come Sunday. Only minimal bleeding in the mornings of Saturday & Sunday. 
Monday June 4th I had to return to my GYN to follow on my blood work after the "miscarriage" My HCG levels came back at a 285! She asked me to return again Wednesday June 6th to have it checked again.. they came back at a 400! My Dr couldn't explain this. She ordered for me to have an ultrasound. I had this done on Thursday June 7th, where they were unable to detect anything in the uterus or the tubes.. ( they aslo fear ectopic pregnancy ) The day of my ultrasound I would've only been estimated to be 3 weeks & 5 days.. Would this have been too soon to see anything? Am I still pregnant?

My Dr keeps saying she thinks this isn't a good pregnancy and she doesn't want to give me false hope. That my numbers are low? Very confused by this because everything I have been reading my levels are right on target to be 4 weeks pregnant today! I'm just not sure what to think, and it's driving me insane.. Any suggestions/thoughts/experiences with this would be greatly appreciated. :shrug:

Thanks in Advance!! 

P.S. - I go again Monday 6.11.12 to have a repeat in blood work.. 

LMP - 5.12.12

HCG - 5.29.12 = 176
HCG - 5.30.12 ( heavy bleeding started ) = 125
HCG - 6.4.12 = 285
HCG - 6.6.12 = 400


----------



## kettle28

hi :) 

sorry i cant offer any advice or guidance to you, just wanted to say I really feel for your situation, it's the not knowing whats going on in there right now, and whats going to be....

best of luck for your appt on monday, do post back and let me know what the results are? x


----------



## Naya69

Just wanted to bump this so someone can help I don't know much about hcg levels but I know if your mc'ing then they should be going down and not up I know at the stage of prgnancy your at baby will be implanting so maybe it's implantation bleeding also I'm sure your hcg doesn't start rising till baby has implanted might be wrong but this is what I've heard so maybe they went down a little unroll baby implanted hope someone can help out xx


----------



## stardust1976

I don't want to be negative, but I can only say you should listen to your doctor = if it does turn out fine it will be a much nicer shock than if you get your hopes up and its not good. 

My levels went down in March, they pretty much said miscarriage, but then I stopped bleeding, went back to ER to check if I had an infection 2 weeks later (had resigned ourselves to the mc), and they told me my levels had massively jumped - from 400 to almost 3000. They didn't have an answer for me, but us showed a slightly bigger gest. sac, with a small fetal pole, but nothing else - I should have been about 8 weeks. They then took some more blood and told me levels were now going down, and called it a missed miscarriage. 

To this day they have no answer for me as to why my levels went back up. The only thought is that maybe the corpus luteum was still producing smaller amounts of hcg. Other than that they don't know.

So I hope everything is fine, but sometimes even with a mc, levels can fluctuate. If it's meant to be it will be, but its the same on the other side, if it's not meant to be, there's nothing you can do.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm sorry you're going through this, honey. Maybe a vanishing twin? I'm not really sure though, but I would be hopeful if my hCG were rising. xoxo:hugs:


----------



## tmcrowe

kettle28 said:


> hi :)
> 
> sorry i cant offer any advice or guidance to you, just wanted to say I really feel for your situation, it's the not knowing whats going on in there right now, and whats going to be....
> 
> best of luck for your appt on monday, do post back and let me know what the results are? x

Thank you so much! I will definitely post back once I know.. if anything it will help someone else out in the long run. From what i've been reading it could go either way.. xxx


----------



## tmcrowe

Naya69 said:


> Just wanted to bump this so someone can help I don't know much about hcg levels but I know if your mc'ing then they should be going down and not up I know at the stage of prgnancy your at baby will be implanting so maybe it's implantation bleeding also I'm sure your hcg doesn't start rising till baby has implanted might be wrong but this is what I've heard so maybe they went down a little unroll baby implanted hope someone can help out xx

Thanks for bump. I am the same as you.. This experience has given me so many mixed emotions.. I thought the same about the implantation, which would have been expected to take place this past week for me.. Which I did experience a very small amount of spotting on Wednesday. Just a small amount that was with clear discharge.. There's always hope and that's what I'm holding onto now..

Thanks again! xxx :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

only time i had this was with my ectopic what are scans saying?>


----------



## Mammatotwo

Could that first blood test have been wrong as 176 at 17dpo is a bit high, being that the earliest you could have ovulated could be 10dpo. That one does not seem to fit, I guess cause of the slow rise they will watch for ectopic now especially with bleeding.
The heavy bleeding is a concern, but then people can bleed and be ok. Very confusing. 
Good luck, you are still very early and at 3 weeks 5 days you will see nothing. An accurate u/s and diagnoses can not be confirmed until hcg numbers are higher closer to 2000.


----------



## lynne192

at 14dpo my levels with this pregnant were 27 was told not to hold out hope, with my miscarriages my levels were low but rised slightly then fell, with the ectopic my levels were about 200 at 15dpo then went up then down then up they got to 3,000 almost before they scaned and decided on an ectopic and hit me with methotrexate, even after first dose of methotrexate my levels went up and had to hit me with a 2nd dose which wasn't fun.


----------



## tmcrowe

stardust1976 said:


> I don't want to be negative, but I can only say you should listen to your doctor = if it does turn out fine it will be a much nicer shock than if you get your hopes up and its not good.
> 
> My levels went down in March, they pretty much said miscarriage, but then I stopped bleeding, went back to ER to check if I had an infection 2 weeks later (had resigned ourselves to the mc), and they told me my levels had massively jumped - from 400 to almost 3000. They didn't have an answer for me, but us showed a slightly bigger gest. sac, with a small fetal pole, but nothing else - I should have been about 8 weeks. They then took some more blood and told me levels were now going down, and called it a missed miscarriage.
> 
> To this day they have no answer for me as to why my levels went back up. The only thought is that maybe the corpus luteum was still producing smaller amounts of hcg. Other than that they don't know.
> 
> So I hope everything is fine, but sometimes even with a mc, levels can fluctuate. If it's meant to be it will be, but its the same on the other side, if it's not meant to be, there's nothing you can do.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.

Wow.. your story left me speechless. Thank you for sharing this with me. First i'd like to say that I am very sorry for your loss. I'm sure that was an emotional roller-coster ride. xxx:hugs: to you..

I agree, if it's meant to be it will be, if it's not.. there's nothing you can do. I'm trying not to get my hopes up to only be disappointed or feel more grief after already believing I had the miscarriage.. I was in complete shock when she called me and told me my numbers were still rising. I had never heard this before..

Thank you again.. I appreciate you taking the time to talk to me. :hug:


----------



## tmcrowe

_jellybean_ said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this, honey. Maybe a vanishing twin? I'm not really sure though, but I would be hopeful if my hCG were rising. xoxo:hugs:

Thank you..! There is Always Hope ....xxx :)


----------



## tmcrowe

lynne192 said:


> only time i had this was with my ectopic what are scans saying?>

That's what they feared.. Ectopic. My scans haven't showed much. Maybe still too early?


----------



## lynne192

highly possible, at 4weeks with this baby they seen thicken of my uterus linning, at 5weeks seen sac and fetal pole at 5+6 had heartbeat


----------



## tmcrowe

Mammatotwo said:


> Could that first blood test have been wrong as 176 at 17dpo is a bit high, being that the earliest you could have ovulated could be 10dpo. That one does not seem to fit, I guess cause of the slow rise they will watch for ectopic now especially with bleeding.
> The heavy bleeding is a concern, but then people can bleed and be ok. Very confusing.
> Good luck, you are still very early and at 3 weeks 5 days you will see nothing. An accurate u/s and diagnoses can not be confirmed until hcg numbers are higher closer to 2000.

Hi there.. That is a very good point. The Dr actually mentioned this when she called me with Monday's results. Given how the first 2 sets of HCG's were ran at hospital stats. ( Possible Human Error ) Then she brought me on Wednesday ( 6.6.12 ) and called me Thurday with the hcg only being at 400.. She said this was too low for 3 weeks & 5 days? This really confused me.. I have been reading differently. I've been ALL over google. Haha.. But I guess since they didn't completely double from Monday's results as we would like to see, this raised a flag.


----------



## tmcrowe

lynne192 said:


> at 14dpo my levels with this pregnant were 27 was told not to hold out hope, with my miscarriages my levels were low but rised slightly then fell, with the ectopic my levels were about 200 at 15dpo then went up then down then up they got to 3,000 almost before they scaned and decided on an ectopic and hit me with methotrexate, even after first dose of methotrexate my levels went up and had to hit me with a 2nd dose which wasn't fun.

Omgosh.. I am so sorry. That sounds horrible. :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Hun. I had a miscarriage back in December but my levels started out much lower, 48. The second time I went in it dropped to 35. I asked the doc if there was a chance it would rise again and she said that a healthy pregnancy should increase steadily. If it were to drop and then increase, it could be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy. I hope you get a miracle though.


----------



## Mammatotwo

tmcrowe said:


> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> Could that first blood test have been wrong as 176 at 17dpo is a bit high, being that the earliest you could have ovulated could be 10dpo. That one does not seem to fit, I guess cause of the slow rise they will watch for ectopic now especially with bleeding.
> The heavy bleeding is a concern, but then people can bleed and be ok. Very confusing.
> Good luck, you are still very early and at 3 weeks 5 days you will see nothing. An accurate u/s and diagnoses can not be confirmed until hcg numbers are higher closer to 2000.
> 
> Hi there.. That is a very good point. The Dr actually mentioned this when she called me with Monday's results. Given how the first 2 sets of HCG's were ran at hospital stats. ( Possible Human Error ) Then she brought me on Wednesday ( 6.6.12 ) and called me Thurday with the hcg only being at 400.. She said this was too low for 3 weeks & 5 days? This really confused me.. I have been reading differently. I've been ALL over google. Haha.. But I guess since they didn't completely double from Monday's results as we would like to see, this raised a flag.Click to expand...

That is ridiculous saying 400 at 3 weeks and 5 days is low:dohh: With my first DD I had a reading of 77 at 3 weeks 6 days and she is here happy and healthy. DD was 117 at 4 weeks and this one was in 100 and something yeek ca not remember. So 400 2 days before 4 weeks sounds pretty good to me:)
Good luck with your next blood test:thumbup:


----------



## tmcrowe

Hi everyone, thank you for all of your support and responses. 
-Heres an update- I had a bit of scare last night that took me straight to ER. I started feeling real crampy, honestly feels like I just need to have a BM, but I can't because the pain and cramps I feel along with it. I can more of the pressure/pain on the left side rather than the right.. But I do feel pain there. 
Anyway- They checked my HCG levels and they came back at 525. So their still not doubling. :( - This is at 4 weeks & 1 day. 
They order a transvagin u/s where I found it to be extremely painful. ( The pressure )..The Dr came in and told me that the radiologist found something suspicious with the left tube and that he suspects it could be Ectopic. Wants me to see my GYN Monday and tell her so the can confirm & move forward if necessary..

I can honestly say that I have never been more scared in my life.. I just keep praying over & over.. :/


----------



## tmcrowe

hello_kitty said:


> Hi Hun. I had a miscarriage back in December but my levels started out much lower, 48. The second time I went in it dropped to 35. I asked the doc if there was a chance it would rise again and she said that a healthy pregnancy should increase steadily. If it were to drop and then increase, it could be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy. I hope you get a miracle though.

Sorry for your loss & thank you for your support. This has definitely been a scary adventure..


----------



## tmcrowe

Mammatotwo said:


> tmcrowe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> Could that first blood test have been wrong as 176 at 17dpo is a bit high, being that the earliest you could have ovulated could be 10dpo. That one does not seem to fit, I guess cause of the slow rise they will watch for ectopic now especially with bleeding.
> The heavy bleeding is a concern, but then people can bleed and be ok. Very confusing.
> Good luck, you are still very early and at 3 weeks 5 days you will see nothing. An accurate u/s and diagnoses can not be confirmed until hcg numbers are higher closer to 2000.
> 
> Hi there.. That is a very good point. The Dr actually mentioned this when she called me with Monday's results. Given how the first 2 sets of HCG's were ran at hospital stats. ( Possible Human Error ) Then she brought me on Wednesday ( 6.6.12 ) and called me Thurday with the hcg only being at 400.. She said this was too low for 3 weeks & 5 days? This really confused me.. I have been reading differently. I've been ALL over google. Haha.. But I guess since they didn't completely double from Monday's results as we would like to see, this raised a flag.Click to expand...
> 
> That is ridiculous saying 400 at 3 weeks and 5 days is low:dohh: With my first DD I had a reading of 77 at 3 weeks 6 days and she is here happy and healthy. DD was 117 at 4 weeks and this one was in 100 and something yeek ca not remember. So 400 2 days before 4 weeks sounds pretty good to me:)
> Good luck with your next blood test:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you, that is reassuring. :). Let's keep our fingers crossed that this is not Extopic. ;) 

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter & new pregnancy!


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm so sorry that they think it may be an ectopic. I'll keep you in my prayers. 

:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

really hope u get some answers soon and its just one of those pregnancies thats weird but normal x


----------



## tmcrowe

lynne192 said:


> really hope u get some answers soon and its just one of those pregnancies thats weird but normal x

Thank you, me too!


----------



## tmcrowe

_jellybean_ said:


> I'm so sorry that they think it may be an ectopic. I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you !


----------



## tmcrowe

Thank you to everyone for all of your wonderful support.. It has made this difficult time in my life a little more manageable to get through..

The latest is that this has surely been an emotional tug-of-war game.. After several more HCG test; last nights only being at 641 my OB says they feel confident it's Ectopic.. However, no one has been able to see anything inside the tubes or uterus.. so they believe it's either too soon to see or implantation took some place outside the uterus.. They wish to terminate the pregnancy at this point with the (M - injection)
I'm not quite sure how I feel about that, very difficult decision.. But, as much as I hate to give up and thinking of the what if's, it would probally be a wise decision to terminate with all the bleeding/clotting/tissue passage at 2.5 weeks pregnant.. them not seeing anything at all now, other than a cyst on my left ovary at 4.5 weeks .. it's just too risky. :(


----------



## Darklady

tmcrowe said:


> Thank you to everyone for all of your wonderful support.. It has made this difficult time in my life a little more manageable to get through..
> 
> The latest is that this has surely been an emotional tug-of-war game.. After several more HCG test; last nights only being at 641 my OB says they feel confident it's Ectopic.. However, no one has been able to see anything inside the tubes or uterus.. so they believe it's either too soon to see or implantation took some place outside the uterus.. They wish to terminate the pregnancy at this point with the (M - injection)
> I'm not quite sure how I feel about that, very difficult decision.. But, as much as I hate to give up and thinking of the what if's, it would probally be a wise decision to terminate with all the bleeding/clotting/tissue passage at 2.5 weeks pregnant.. them not seeing anything at all now, other than a cyst on my left ovary at 4.5 weeks .. it's just too risky. :(

I'm so sorry :(

The fact that they can't see a mass doesn't mean all that much, honestly. When I had my heterotopic, my RE and the radiologist at my fertility clinic couldn't agree on seeing a mass so high up in my tube that it almost wasn't even still in it... and that radiologist has a lot of experience with locating ectopic pregnancies, unfortunately. Plus, that was at almost 9 weeks (IVF pregnancy, we know exactly how far along it was). There's even a chance that 'cyst' on your ovary isn't really a cyst :( ( I have a friend who had an ectopic that implanted on the back of her ovary).

The methotrexate is no fun, and the decision is always a tough one (hell, I knew for sure with my situation that the uterine component was non-viable - failed to develop at all - and I STILL felt like I was killing my child taking the mtx... even KNOWING that an ectopic is a potentially life-threatening situation. Logical Me and Emotional Me couldn't get on the same page)

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear hun its same as what we went through with my ectopic i really didn't want the shot and took it screaming not much i an do now but was nightmare and then had to keep going back all the time for blood work was nightmare and hard to get over i wont go near the hospital i had it in now though.


----------



## confused2011

The same thing happened to me. I had found out I was pregnant in August of 2011. By September they still couldn't see anything. They made me go through a D and C only to come in the next morning and tell me that I was still pregnant but it was ectopic where I was give the methotrexate. In December 2011, I got pregnant again. Same problem hcgs not doubling but rising. I ended up going in on the last day of january where the ER told me to go home and wait to miscarry. The next night I ended up in god awful pain where the following morning they discovered my right tube had ruptured and I had been internally bleeding for hours. So I had laproscopy surgery in which they removed my right tube. Went on BC for a bout a month and got pregnant within 2 weeks of stopping it. I am not 11 weeks pregnant with a viable pregnancy :) Hope things get better for you


----------



## lynne192

confused how come you got pregnant so quickly? after the methotrexate shot you have to wait 6months to start trying.


----------



## cherrylee

I am basically in the same situation. Low HCG them a drop and a rise. US shows 2mm gestational sac in my uterus and a cyst on my left ovary, yet I am having no pain or bleeding ect.

So sorry to hear about yor situation.


----------



## lynne192

if they seen something in uterus could be a missed miscarriage,


----------



## tmcrowe

Thanks you guys. Did you guys experience a lot of cramping and discomfort after the injection? I've been having terrible cramping since about 45 mins after the shot. They explained all the side effects & all but nothing about the cramping. I expected it, but wasnt sure how severe it could get before I should worry.


----------



## tmcrowe

cherrylee said:


> I am basically in the same situation. Low HCG them a drop and a rise. US shows 2mm gestational sac in my uterus and a cyst on my left ovary, yet I am having no pain or bleeding ect.
> 
> So sorry to hear about yor situation.

Thank you. I'm sorry for your going through that you are too. I hope you have a good outcome. Hugs your way. Xxx


----------



## Darklady

tmcrowe said:


> Thanks you guys. Did you guys experience a lot of cramping and discomfort after the injection? I've been having terrible cramping since about 45 mins after the shot. They explained all the side effects & all but nothing about the cramping. I expected it, but wasnt sure how severe it could get before I should worry.


If I remember right (and it's been 4 years of trying not to think of it), I had about 3 days of pretty bad cramps. The day after the shot was probably my worst (at one point the pain was bad enough to make me puke). Things got better once I passed the tissue (day 3 and day 4). They're still monitoring your hCG, right? Don't be surprised if the first number after the shot is still higher than before... I had bloodwork every 2-4 days 'til I was back down into negative territory, but the first draw after the mtx shot jumped up by quite a bit.


----------



## Darklady

lynne192 said:


> confused how come you got pregnant so quickly? after the methotrexate shot you have to wait 6months to start trying.

Unfortunately, not everyone in the medical community shares that info. I was never told to wait before trying again... not by my fert. clinic doc, and not by the hospital that administered the shot. :(


----------



## Native_gurl

_jellybean_ said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this, honey. Maybe a vanishing twin? I'm not really sure though, but I would be hopeful if my hCG were rising. xoxo:hugs:

This is almost exactly what happened last year..had a huge bleed went to the ER found out i was pregnant and went back in two days for HCG and saw that the number dropped..two days after that they climbed again and a week later my numbers started to decrease again..doc said it was definately twins because there was nothing else to explain the drop and massive bleed..then it went up, no more bleed, then it went down a week later and massive bleeding again. 

I hope that your pregnancy is a sucessful one..:hugs:


----------



## third time

Sorry for what you've been through. Fingers crossed for the future! X


----------



## tmcrowe

Darklady said:


> tmcrowe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks you guys. Did you guys experience a lot of cramping and discomfort after the injection? I've been having terrible cramping since about 45 mins after the shot. They explained all the side effects & all but nothing about the cramping. I expected it, but wasnt sure how severe it could get before I should worry.
> 
> 
> If I remember right (and it's been 4 years of trying not to think of it), I had about 3 days of pretty bad cramps. The day after the shot was probably my worst (at one point the pain was bad enough to make me puke). Things got better once I passed the tissue (day 3 and day 4). They're still monitoring your hCG, right? Don't be surprised if the first number after the shot is still higher than before... I had bloodwork every 2-4 days 'til I was back down into negative territory, but the first draw after the mtx shot jumped up by quite a bit.Click to expand...

Ughh.. yes. It's been a true nightmare. Yesterday ( day 2 ) was the worst so far I believe.. It was so bad I was having cold sweats, dry heaving, and severe abdominal cramping that radiates up my right side & high up into my back. Scary! Feels like it's in my chest also. I ended up going to the ER because my aunt who's been helping-while my husband works was scared to death for me.. I turned out to be dehydrated & the rest they say "is to be expected". I only wish they told me all of to expect afterwards.. they certainly did not. Atleast it isn't on the sheet they gave me.. They made it like I was going to get the injection and then go on my merry way.. hardly the case! (Sorry if I'm scaring anyone, I only want to be honest.)
I did begin to start passing tissue yesterday as well..( Hopefully that's a good sign this is almost over ).. today I just feel majorly bloated and crampy with the back & chest side-effect.. Maybe that is just from the stress from all of this..? ( I hope ). They also checked my HCG levels yesterday at hospital and it was stillc crawling up to 684.. wasn't really expecting much change yet since I had only received the shot 24 hrs before hand and hadn't even started bleeding at that time.. I go again tomorrow and then again on Monday to have those checked. Fingers crossed they start to go down.. I cannot imagine having to deal with ANOTHER shot.. yikes! :cry:


----------



## tmcrowe

third time said:


> Sorry for what you've been through. Fingers crossed for the future! X

Thank you.. I am so sorry for anyone woman who's ever had to deal with something as horrible as this has been.


----------



## tmcrowe

Native_gurl said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this, honey. Maybe a vanishing twin? I'm not really sure though, but I would be hopeful if my hCG were rising. xoxo:hugs:
> 
> This is almost exactly what happened last year..had a huge bleed went to the ER found out i was pregnant and went back in two days for HCG and saw that the number dropped..two days after that they climbed again and a week later my numbers started to decrease again..doc said it was definately twins because there was nothing else to explain the drop and massive bleed..then it went up, no more bleed, then it went down a week later and massive bleeding again.
> 
> I hope that your pregnancy is a sucessful one..:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you.. I'm sorry you went through this as well. It has been an absolute nightmare for me.. One mintute I'm pregnant and I'm the happiest person the world.. then their telling me i'm miscarrying...then oh wait.. you're still pregnant.. then their telling me it's Ectopic and I have to terminate the pregnancy immediately. It's been one of the hardest things I've ever had to face in my life.. 

Congratulations on your pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Darklady

In terms of symptoms to expect from the mtx... remember what it's mostly used for (cancer... chemo therapy). Imagine the worst horror stories you've heard about people going through chemo, plan for that, and then be happily surprised when you 'get off easy', is what I was told by a doctor friend. I could have beaten her senseless at the time for suggesting that losing our cherished child was "getting off easy", but in retrospect I understand what she was trying to say.

*hugs* :hugs: Be gentle with yourself


----------



## lynne192

the injections were hell for me, i got really ill and it put me out of TTC for ages because of it. but when did start TTC it sorted out my cycles being PCOS i never had regular cycles but after that i did, but my body too a beating because of it. but i got 2 huge doses of it.


----------

